# Grafikkartenempfehlung

## Erdie

Ich suche eine Grafikkarte, die folgende Eigenschaften haben sollte:

1. NVidia Chipsatz

2. Spürbar schneller als eine Geforce FX 5900XT

3. So leise wie möglich im 2D Modus, evtl. passiv gekühlt, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig

4. Einfache Bauhöhe

5. möglichst moderater Stromverbrauch

6. Bis 200 Euro, muß kein High End sein, jedoch Punkt 2 erfüllen

kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?

Erdie

----------

## misterjack

6600 GT von MSI (leise lüfter) - habe die im normalen betrieb runtergetaktet und lüfterdrehzahl runtergefahren mittels nvclock

----------

## Erdie

Danke, IMHO hat die Karte 128 MB. Reicht das noch für aktuelle Spiele? Es gibt ja auch noch eine normale 6600er (ohne GT) mit 256 MB. Wie ist die dagegen einzuordnen? Würde sich der Speicher lohnen?

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Es muß AGP sein, siehe Signatur

Wäre die "normale" 6600er eigentlich trotzdem deutlich schneller als meine alte FX5900XT?

----------

## hoschi

Die normale Nvidia 6600 ist grauenhaft langsam. Wenn dann die 6600GT, die hat zwar auch nur eine 128Bit Speicheranbindung, aber die reicht fuer Quake4 gut aus (doppelt so schnell wie die 6600).

Bei modernen Karten wuerde ich dagegen unbedingt auf 256 Bit Speicheranbindung achten, sonst bringen einem 512MB Grafikspeicher auch nichts. Faustregel: Karten mit 256MB Grafikspeicher haben ueber 250 Euro zu kosten, sonst ist es nur die ganz normale Aldi-Kundenverarsche, genauso wie ihr alle Karten mit "Turbo Cache" bitte sofort in den Muell schmeisst, dass ist lapidar gesagt eine Umschreibung fuer "Shared Memory" - dann gleich einen Intel oder VIA-Chip, da gibts wenigsten Open-Source Treiber.

www.3dcenter.org ist in Grafik-Sachen die Kompetenz  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

Entweder ne 6600GT oder ne 6800GS bzw GT, mit Glück findest du vielleicht auch ne passende 7600GS.

Im 2D-Modus sollte sich im Übrigen der Stromverbrauch nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, ansonsten gilt halt: soll mehr Power rauskommen muss halt mehr Power rein.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank erstmal. Der Hintergrund meiner Frage war auch, daß es in der Vergangenheit immer Karten gab, die zwar einen älteren Chip hatten, den aber mit hochgebritzeltem Takte, so wie die alte 5700ultra. Die waren dann genause schnell wie heruntergetaktete modernere Chips, haben aber dafür mehr Strom verbraucht. Ich habe mir damals deshalb die 5900XT gekauft, weil die relative leise und kühl war. Leider habe ich total den Überblick verloren und ich dachte, wer sich mit Gentoo auskennt, kennt sich u. U auch mit Hardware aus   :Wink: 

----------

## LunX

Also ich wuerde auf die 6600GT verzichten wenn es geht. Hatte 2 Stück von verschiedenen Herstellern und beide waren net so berauschend. Die erste ist hopps gegangen (ohne irgendeine art von Tuning) und beide hatten bei mir eingeschränkte Funktionen so konnte ich z.B mit nvidia-settings keine Temeratur auslesen.

Ich hab jetzt eine 6800GT drinne konnt die für 200 ergattern und die läuft 100% bei mir.

Gruß Lunx

----------

## Hilefoks

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt eine 6800GT drinne konnt die für 200€ ergattern und die läuft 100% bei mir.

 

Auch ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr eine 6800GT für den AGP gekauft. Kostete damals neu 224 €. Ich kann diese Karte ebenfalls nur empfehlen.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Tenobok

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die normale Nvidia 6600 ist grauenhaft langsam. Wenn dann die 6600GT, die hat zwar auch nur eine 128Bit Speicheranbindung, aber die reicht fuer Quake4 gut aus (doppelt so schnell wie die 6600).
> 
> 

 

Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. http://www2.tomshardware.de/graphic/20050411/index.html

Bei 3D Mark ist die 6600 ca. 30% langsamer. Bei Spielen etwa 25%. Trotzdem ist eine Geforce 6600 etwa doppelt so schnell wie eine 5950. 

Des weiteren lässt sich die GPU meiner Leadtek Winfast A6600 TD, um ca. 50% übertakten, ohne das der Kühlkörper gewechselt werden muss. Und ich vermute eine Passivkühlung lässt sich mit einer 6600 auch wesentlich einfacher realisieren als mit einer 6600GT.

Ja, Geforce 6600GT Karten sind dank der höheren Taktung schneller als eine Geforce 6600, aber 100% mehr Leistung halte ich für ein Märchen.

Für Gelegenheitszocker ist eine Geforce 6600 durchaus brauchbar.

----------

## franzf

Mein Senf dazu:

Bei mir rockt ne 6600GT (MSI), bin echt recht zufrieden  :Smile: 

Das einzige: Der Lüfter hat sich mal verabschiedet (aus der Verankerung gerissen, hing nur noch am Stromkabel ^^), habs erst registriert als der X-Server immer öfter abgekackt ist... Neuer Kühler von Alternate und gut wars  :Smile: 

Beim Übertakten: Vorsicht!!

Die AGP-Varianten sind (fast) immer heruntergetaktet, da hat man mehr Potential als bei den PCIe-Versionen!!

Also nicht ne PCIe-6600 reinstecken und mal die empfohlenen 50% hochtakten ^^

Seit dem Erscheinen der neuen 7xxx-Serie hat man überhaupt gute Chancen auf immer bessere Schnäppchen an 6xxx-Karten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Tenobok

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die AGP-Varianten sind (fast) immer heruntergetaktet, da hat man mehr Potential als bei den PCIe-Versionen!!
> 
> Also nicht ne PCIe-6600 reinstecken und mal die empfohlenen 50% hochtakten ^^
> ...

 

Richtig. Aber deswegen habe ich auch den genauen Typ meiner Graka angegeben - A6600 ist natürlich eine AGP Graka.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die normale Nvidia 6600 ist grauenhaft langsam. Wenn dann die 6600GT, die hat zwar auch nur eine 128Bit Speicheranbindung, aber die reicht fuer Quake4 gut aus (doppelt so schnell wie die 6600).
> 
>  
> 
> Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. http://www2.tomshardware.de/graphic/20050411/index.html
> ...

 

Sehe ich nicht so, gerade wenn man auch noch QuakeWars anstaendig spielen will.

Seit wann wird man eigentlich nicht mehr oeffentlich gepaddelt wenn man tomshardware verlinkt?

----------

## Tenobok

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit wann wird man eigentlich nicht mehr oeffentlich gepaddelt wenn man tomshardware verlinkt?

 

Sag mir eine bessere Quelle, immerhin habe ich eine die meine Aussage bestätigt. Die von Usern eingeschickten Benchmarks von 3dcenter sind IMHO auch nicht gerade repräsentativ (und die DB funtioniert z.Z auch nicht).

Es ging mir auch nicht darum, ob man ET:QW damit spielen kann, sondern nur darum dass die Geforce 6600 nicht die halbe Rechenleistung einer 6600GT hat.

----------

## hoschi

Ich will mehr darauf anspielen dass Tomshardware fuehrt sein AMD-Bashing verachtet wurde.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mir jetzt eine MSI 6600GT als bulk Version für 130  gekauft und hoffe nun, daß sich die Lautstärke bei 2D in Grenzen hält. Bei meiner 5900er was die Lautstärke ok.

----------

## franzf

Sollte er zu laut sein kannste einen neuen (leisen / passiven) Kühler holen.

z.B. bei Alternate

----------

## Erdie

Die passen nur leider nicht alle in einen Shuttel XPC rein   :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

ansonsten nvclock installieren und das gute stück runtertakten, wenn keine spiele zockst. das gute an den prog ist, dass sich der lüfter ebenfalls runterdrehen lässt  :Smile:  wird praktisch unhörbar

```
cat /usr/local/bin/bringup

nvclock -b coolbits2d -m 990 -n 300

sleep 1

nvclock -b coolbits3d -m 990 -n 550

sleep 1

nvclock -fF 100
```

```
cat /usr/local/bin/slowdown

nvclock -b coolbits2d -m 675 -n 225

sleep 1

nvclock -b coolbits3d -m 675 -n 225

sleep 1

nvclock -fF 93
```

----------

## Vla

Also zu hause habe ich eine Gigabyte 6600GT passiv gekühlt. Find ich recht flott so was die 3D-Leistung angeht. Desweitern taktet sie im 2D-Modus von 500 MHz auf 300 (oder doch 200?) Mhz runter.

Hatte bei Alternate mal 179 Euro gekostet. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

----------

## Erdie

@misterjack:

danke für den tipp - eine Frage: Kann man das irgendwie automatisieren, daß bei 3D Anwendungen "bringup" gestartet wird ohne das man für jedes Programm eine Startscript schreiben muß? Drüberhinaus gibt es ja auch 3D Plugins für z. B. den Xmms und da möchte man ja auch nicht manuell den Graka umschalten wenn man ein Visualisierungsplugin startet.Man könnte das ja auch mal vergessen, und was dann?

danke

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt die karte. Das Problem ist, dass sie defaultmäßig extrem laut ist. Mit Hilfe von nvclock ist das ok. Jetzt ist das Problem, wenn ich ein script in /etc/conf.d/local.start eintrage, dann motzt es , daß es keine coolbits - option verwenden kann weil es nicht aus dem xserver heraus gestartet wird. Wie kann man den xServer (kdm) dazu bringen, beim Startup ein script mit Rootrechtern auszuführen?

danke

Erdie

----------

## franzf

In /etc/xprofile eingetragene Programme starten mit dem X-Server.

z.B.:

```
#!/bin/bash

ivman &
```

----------

## Erdie

ja, funktioniert tatsächlich hervorragend, danke.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

np  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Einen Wermuttropfen gibt es noch:   :Embarassed: 

Der Rechner heult solange vor sich hin, bis sich jemand mit dem xdm/kdm einloggt. Das Starten des Loginmanagers scheint nicht zu reichen um die /etc/xprofile auszuführen. Aber damit kann man leben, wenns keine Lösung gibt.

Erdie

----------

## schachti

quick'n'dirty: Die Datei /etc/init.d/xdm editieren.   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Leute, Ihr seid echt cool   :Cool:  Für jedes Problem den passenden Tip. Ein HOCH auf das Gentoo - Forum  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: xdm editieren tut es leider nicht. Es erscheint der gleiche Fehler wie bei halt.local

----------

